
Ask HN: Am I fit for the startup world? - Filthy_casual
I&#x27;m 34 years old ex-programmer who turned IT&#x2F;sysadmin for 4 years (long story filled with regrets) and grew tired of it quick enough. I want to dive back into programming and I decided to consider working for a start-up.<p>My previous programming job was in what you might call corporate environment, my only degree is an Associate&#x27;s degree in programming.<p>Is my age or lack of degree going to be an obstacle now or in the next 3 years in the start-up world? I suppose once I&#x27;m closer to 40 I can become senior but then again most senior developers are younger than me, start-ups or corporate. Also, I would have experience in start-up technologies - probably a nightmare to market through the average corporate HR (assuming that I&#x27;ll be unworthy to work for start-ups after 38-40).<p>Give it to me as honest as possible. I would like to make an educated decision about my career and I would hate to spent months and years of rigorous studying just to be dismissed for things beyond my control.
======
LukeFitzpatrick
I'm 32, and on my second startup. I have a wife and a baby girl. When my
daughter was born, I found that I had more drive, as I want to create a good
future for my family. This pushes me to do more and work harder. Age is not an
issue, unless you make it one.

I would look to your heart to guide you, if a startup is something you want to
do, just do it. If your worried about the future than you might be better off
staying in the corporate world.

I figure it works like this, a startup is a huge learning curve. Your first
one might not be successful, but if you are open to continue on learning,
you'll eventually nail it right if you have fiery determination to push
through walls.

Regarding choosing a team, I don't look at someone's age, I care about who
they are, and what skills they have; and, what they can bring to my startup.
Oh and of course, the right attitude and fit the culture that I'm trying to
set in my team.

The question I would ask myself if I were you, is this - why do you want to
start a startup? Ponder on this question for a bit, then imagine where you see
yourself in the future. If this looks like a company job, than you have your
answer. Likewise holds true for startups.

Cheer up, you're still young!

------
karsus
Do you want to join an existing startup that has promise or start your own? In
both cases, you want to get a sense for how much value and potential the idea
has.

If you're thinking of starting your own, you should join some startup oriented
meetup groups, make some friends, maybe find some cofounders who can split the
load or take on other kinds of responsibilities that you'd prefer not to.

Startups require effort, which takes motivation, which means you should try to
get it so that you do work you actually want to do so that its easier to
commit to working more and with the right attitude to make you successful.

------
smt88
It sounds like what you're asking is "would a startup hire me?" rather than
"should I found a startup?"

Yes, a startup would hire you. Perhaps not as easily in Silicon Valley, which
is notorious for ageism. Get your resume to a recruiter that specializes in
programmers.

In case this was on your radar at all: no, you should not found a startup.
Most people who "should" found a startup can't imagine doing anything else. It
drives everything they do.

~~~
Filthy_casual
>In case this was on your radar at all: no, you should not found a startup.
Most people who "should" found a startup can't imagine doing anything else. It
drives everything they do.

So you're claiming that founding a startup can only be valid if it's a purely
emotional urge rather than identifying a rational opportunity? That's black
and white thinking.

~~~
smt88
Founding a startup is not rational. The vast majority of people lose a ton of
money at it. It's not a good way to make any money.

There was an article a few years back that analyzed common traits among
successful founders. There weren't many of them, but irrational optimism was
one.

VCs are looking for people "with their hair on fire" for a reason. Starting a
company is a painful, back-breaking, alienating grind, and if you don't have
an intense emotional urge to get through it, you just won't.

It'd be nice if it weren't the case, but emotions are absolutely vital in
understanding and making decisions.

------
arisAlexis
Why exactly will you be unworthy for hiring at 38-40??? I am 34 and been
absent from programming for 6-7 years for reasons similar to yours. All I can
tell you is that I am very hot in the job market.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What's the worst case scenario here, and what else you got that's better.

------
annasaru
You are 34. And a baby. Ok that may be going too far. But 30-40 is the perfect
age.

